# Have anyone looked at Universal Audio



## geshat00 (Jun 1, 2016)

I own a computer recording studio in my room and a lot of people use the Universal Audio Apollo dsp for running all of their plugins/VSTs. Slowly they are trying to switch everything over so it would use a lot more CPU instead of dsp. I think though in car these would kick arse as they have so much power and flexibility.

Apollo Twin MkII | Desktop Thunderbolt Audio Interface | Universal Audio

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## geshat00 (Jun 1, 2016)

So with something like this you wouldn't need much else. Now only if it worked Android 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## StabMe (Nov 17, 2011)

I have their UAD-1 PCI card. The problem is though - i do not have any PCI slots in my CarPC. Was thinking about buying a PCI-E to PCI adapter so that i can use their plugins. 

I remember they had a very good PEQ plugin which could be used as x-over and EQ. But that's about it. And i do not see it as a major improvement since i imagine that EQ/X-Over VSTs that people are not CPU hogs and there are a lot of quality ones. 

Pity they do not have a convolution plugin - i plan to use FIR for room correction.


----------

